# ComplicatedNess - A New Comic!



## Chowder12 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello!

Me and my friends have been creating a comic for the last 2 years, and we are finally beginning on the actual release itself!

It's called "ComplicatedNess" and it is about and Orange Dragon named Ness Roo who lives with his famous-football-player older brother who is somehow a kangaroo. Ness sets out on an Urban adventure to figure out how this is possible, and why he hears the music notes in his head!

me and my friends have never really been active in the furry community, but have always liked the art style. i draw the comics them selves, and me and my friends Matt and Hannah story board it out.

about two years ago we came up with the idea, and we are very proud of it!

the art is very simple, but that is because i have only been drawing for 4 months.

hope you enjoy it! 

Foster "Feber" Eber 

Comic Link : http://complicatedness.smackjeeves.com/


----------



## Smelge (Oct 11, 2012)

SPELLCHECK DAMMIT

Where is where you are right now, were is something you were doing, we're is something we are doing. They are all different things, but constantly wrong. You don't have print deadlines to work to, so there's no excuse to not spellcheck it first and make sure you're using the right words. Otherwise it looks as if you don't care enough to make it actually read right.


----------



## CampionL (Oct 18, 2012)

The art's not bad for 4 month's drawing experience; however, I did spot a few items that need to be worked on (other than what was already noted.)

There seems to be very little thought put into the placement of your speech bubbles, both in how they are placed in the panel, and what you are putting into the bubbles. Many bubbles are either too small, or too large, for the script you've put in them. In nearly 3/4 of the comic, the text is actually bleeding into, or through the bubble itself. In several places, the artist did not think about what was about to be said in the panel, so many bubbles will inconsistently either bulge out of the panel, lay up against the edge of the panel as though it's being squished into the remaining panel space, trimmed to fit the panel, or trimmed to account for objects that the bubble would otherwise be blocking in order to accommodate what is being said in the bubble---whether these objects are important at that moment or not---and in some cases, the entire panel is treated as a speech bubble, or the bubble doesn't exist at all (except in the case of a crowd scene, which I _would_ consider okay since putting a bubble there of that thickness would make things rather restrictive.) In one panel that framed the setting, I noted that a speech bubble is actually blocking the characters that the speaker is addressing.

The flow of many pages are very confusing. For example, on this page, this is the flow you are aiming for; however, since the panels are not laid out in a very organized way, the reader's eyes go with the path of least resistance.

Do I think it has potential? Yes. Do I think it needs a lot of work? Yes; however, if you work at it, with experience, the issues will resolve themselves over time if you are willing to take this and any other constructive criticism to heart. I started out much as you are now, and am still learning from my mistakes as I go along.


----------

